# Gaston, NC - #3805 M avail 6/28



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.gaston.nc.us

#3805 M B&T marked adoptable, avail 6/28


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump (don't know why the pic keeps deleting)


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Gaston, MC Male*

(Not the greatest) photo from Gaston County's Website:


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Ingrid said:


> (Not the greatest) photo from Gaston County's Website:


Their pics are always crummy - 1 day left for this boy, without help.....
____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

His neighbor kennel dog was PTS yesterday due to being very sick. I don't know for sure what happened, but this boy went south very soon afterward and is now at the vet. IF he pulls through he does have rescue, with who, I don't know. Prayers he will improve!


----------

